# Requiem for the American Dream



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Interesting documentary on the state of big business and how it influences things, and how this was and is still part of the plan for N.A. And how things are to be done here. 

I found it very interesting, and it leaves the watcher with a glimmer of hope, that we ban together, and can make effective changes.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Great post. But just what does some left wing scholar know about shit. Or for that matter what does some foreigner know about what goes on or should goon in the USofA. Last I'd seen, there weren't many of us reprobates here in the lower 48 making any comments on what goes on in the frozen north.

Lastly just one quote from mr naom: The 1950s and 1960s had been a period of enormous growth, the highest in American history, maybe in economic history. 
Read more at: Noam Chomsky Quotes - BrainyQuote

Naom has no clue of how bad the actions of the 50's and 60's were on American society. We did some very stupid things like giving our technology to countries that had waged war against us and then wondered why we were flooded with cheap textiles that helped to put the 13 plus mills in my home town out of business.

And we won't begin to speak of the foolishness that LBJ and congress passed in the 60's.

Those that write about a Requiem for the American Dream are hoping that Real Americans will believe this drivile and give up.

Take your film and shove it


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I watched this in hesitation because I know what Chomsky is and what he has always stood for. That said, he does have a few good points throughout the documentary. 

He uses his "selective argument" tactics as you might expect, but I think the older he gets the more he begins to understand the results of his younger crusades.

He is coming more to that line where Ron Paul and Bernie Sanders met together and said this system is #$%# and eventually going to fall down on our heads. I think even Noam sees it now.


----------

